# Klaus and his ears



## Wojo1721 (Sep 19, 2015)

Will they stand??? They're 3/4 up, but slightly creased. Should I tape them??


----------



## Polarbearprince2 (Jan 24, 2014)

One of my GSD's ears never stood up. I did not try to tape them. I did not want to hurt him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How old is he? Klaus is a mix, isn't he? Those ears look way too big to stand, I would just leave them and let them do whatever they were meant to do. I would think it would be hard to tape those big ears properly - and if there is already a crease in them, taping won't help.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Klaus is so handsome with his big ears just they way they are. The folded tip is like an Aussie or Collie.


----------

